# standard text editor starten



## odysseus (4. Mrz 2004)

ich möchte gerne ein textfile mit dem standard text-editor starten, egal ob windows oder linux oder whatever..

wie mach ich das ?


----------



## bygones (4. Mrz 2004)

*kopfkratz*
was hat das mit java zu tun ??

Oder willst du von einem Java Programm aus den Editor starten ?


----------



## odysseus (4. Mrz 2004)

*ehem*

ja, ich wollte den editor schon aus dem programm starten ? )


----------



## Beni (4. Mrz 2004)

Irgendwelche Programme kannst du mit Runtime.exec starten.
wo der Texteditor versteckt ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## odysseus (4. Mrz 2004)

ok, meine frage war doof gestellt 
das mit runtime.exec() weiss ich..


*wie starte ich den default text editor ?*


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2004)

es gibt keinen default text editor für alles, weder unter linux noch unter windows 

unter windows sind den einzelnen dateiendungen programme zugeordnet, zu txt zb notepad usw.

unter linux ist das änlich


----------



## odysseus (4. Mrz 2004)

odysseus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, meine frage war doof gestellt
> das mit runtime.exec() weiss ich..
> 
> 
> *wie starte ich den default text editor ?*



unter windows:

...exec("start Dateiname.xxx");

*start startet das mit dem dateityp verknüpfte programm*
ziemlich cool, jetzt brauch ich noch eine linux lösung.

überlegung für linux:

in der umgebungsvariable $EDITOR steht ein text-editor, ob das der default ist, weiss ich nicht, und ob das auf jedem
linux system auch nicht...


----------



## odysseus (4. Mrz 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt keinen default text editor für alles, weder unter linux noch unter windows
> 
> unter windows sind den einzelnen dateiendungen programme zugeordnet, zu txt zb notepad usw.
> 
> unter linux ist das änlich



*das der dateiendung zugeordnete programm ist m.E. der default*


----------

